
Authors see dark side of tech's advances - mooreds
http://www.seattletimes.com/business/economy/authors-see-dark-side-of-techs-advances/
======
mirimir
There's an obvious resolution to job loss from automation. Imagine, for
example, that 90% of the population become economically superfluous. What's
their fate? Starvation and rebellion, perhaps. GMI would forestall that. But
tax rates would be huge.

Maybe instead, we grow the economy ten fold. That's rather the vision in
Vinge's stuff. And indeed, that's pretty much what has happened in the
industrial revolution. But damn, how could Earth support that?

Interesting times, for sure.

~~~
mooreds
> But damn, how could Earth support that?

I think that if basic needs are satisfied, there is a large demand for
services that can be created without intensive resource extraction:

* story telling (YouTube, etc) * experiences (escape rooms) * entertainment (video games) * fine dining * artistic creations * personal luxuries (spas, massages)

Is that enough? I don't know.

~~~
mirimir
Have you read Vernor Vinge's Peace War series? At some point in the 22nd or
23rd century, the Earth's human population was down to a few million
individuals. As I recall. They tended to live alone, on large properties. Each
used as much resources as a small nation does now. Fusion power, mines, wells,
factories, etc. Distilling antihydrogen from the Sun. They were essentially
immortal, given nanotech. And they had huge, long-term projects and hobbies.
Also, their bobble technology made them virtually invulnerable, and allowed
them to skip across time in stasis.

His Zones of Thought series is also amazing, at a whole other level. But do
start with _True Names_ , his first published work.

~~~
mooreds
Thanks for the recommendation, just found a copy of 'True Names' and am
enjoying it so far.

